# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Ruhrgebiet / Mnsterland  gen Holland

## oldyeller

Hi an Alle,

da ich meinen Wohnsitz vom wunderschnen Kiel richtung Ruhrgebiet / Mnsterland verlegen musste, 
wrde ich mich darber freuen ein paar Leute kennenzulernen, die gelegentlich in Holland aufs wasser 

Bedingungen: fast alle : Von Arschkalt, bis viel zu heiss. Welle, Flachwasser, ist mir auch egal.
Derzeit wrde ich (aufgrund der Fahrzeit) alles rund ums Ijselmeer und Veluwemeer bevorzugen.

Vielleicht finden sich ja ein zwei Leute.

Oder es fhrt sogar zufllig jemand morgen oder nach weihnachten nach holland?

Die vorhersagen sehen ja ganz gut aus:
http://www.windfinder.com/weatherforecast/veluwemeer

Ahoi Oldyeller

----------


## bomh379

hi. wie siehts denn morgen und bermorgen bei dir aus.
fahre fr 2 tage nach zeeland  zum brouwersdam.
bei interesse einfach schreiben.

----------


## ger281

hi, 
wo kommst du denn her?
ich fahre regelmig an due Kste z.b. wijk von Mnster, sa kpmme ich her, sind es 2, 5 Std.  ich bevorzuge Welle n. wenn du lust hast gib Bescheid

----------


## oldyeller

hi ger281,
Sorry fr die spte antwort...

Ich komme eigentlich aus Kiel, arbeite aber derzeit in Dortmund und habe bis vor kurzen zwischen Mnster und Dortmund gewohnt, bin aber vor kurzem nher an Dortmund gezogen.

Ich werde mich am Sonnatg, vorrausgesetz die Wettervorhersage bleibt so, auf den Weg ans Veluwemeer oder Umgebung machen. Bei -1 bis 3 habe ich dann doch noc keine Lust mich in die Nordsee zu strzen.

Ahoi

----------


## ger281

hi. gib eindach Bescheid.  ich suche gerne gleichgesinnte. henry@aktiv-sport-depot.de

----------


## Mirinda

Hi Du, ich gehe immer nach Dnemark, aber das ist dir zu weit oder?

----------


## megasurf

Hallo Oldyeller,

komme aus Castrop-Rauxel,direkt an der A2.
Habe verstrkt vor,mit einem Freund an den Wochenenden fr einen Tag ans Veluwemeer zu fahren.
Die Campingpltze um Nunspeed herrum sind ganz ok um ins Wasser zu kommen,zumindest ist es nicht so voll wie in Harderwijk.
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal ein Treffen.

Gru
Marc

----------


## ger281

Hi, morgen ist ijmuiden angesagt, bleibe bis sonntag. Hast Du lust mit zukommen. mit mehreren machts mehr Spass

----------


## ger281

HI, ne eigentlich nicht. nur fr einen Tag etwas!  aber ber ein langes Wochenende bin ich gerne mitvdabei! einfach mailen. gerne

----------


## ger281

> hi ger281,
> Sorry fr die spte antwort...
> 
> Ich komme eigentlich aus Kiel, arbeite aber derzeit in Dortmund und habe bis vor kurzen zwischen Mnster und Dortmund gewohnt, bin aber vor kurzem nher an Dortmund gezogen.
> 
> Ich werde mich am Sonnatg, vorrausgesetz die Wettervorhersage bleibt so, auf den Weg ans Veluwemeer oder Umgebung machen. Bei -1 bis 3 habe ich dann doch noc keine Lust mich in die Nordsee zu strzen.
> 
> Ahoi



Hi, morgen ist ijmuiden angesagt, bleibe bis sonntag. Hast Du lust mit zukommen. mit mehreren machts mehr Spass

----------


## oldyeller

Na toll, 6 Wochen krank und dann geht hier gleich die Post ab...
Das nchste mal nin ich aber mit dabei! Versprochen!!!

----------

